
Why the CEO of Caraway Sends Himself 20 Emails a Day - xenophon
https://www.branchfurniture.com/blogs/turn-key/why-ceo-caraway-sends-himself-20-emails-day
======
1f60c
TL;DR: he (ab)uses his inbox as a task list

~~~
byoung2
He says he uses Gmail, which literally has a task list built in

